# Kochen in Legion (Nomi)



## Azurit (28. September 2016)

Also Nomi verbrennt im Moment fast all mein Essen  Weiß jemand von euch ob er in seinen Dialogen nur die Zutaten anzeigt, mit denen man noch etwas erforschen kann, oder zeigt er die Dialoge immer an und man kann seine Zutaten einfach sinnlos verbrennen?


----------



## Slystaler (28. September 2016)

Er kann deine Zutaten auch sinnlos verbrennen, wenn ich das richtig sehe. Silbermakrelen gebe ich meinem schon gar nicht mehr.


----------



## ZAM (28. September 2016)

Mich hasst er zur Zeit auch. 

 

Dazu hatten wir übrigens eine nette Kolumne ^^

http://www.buffed.de/World-of-Warcraft-Spiel-42971/Kolumnen/Nomi-Kochen-Legion-1207387/


----------



## jayblastone (29. September 2016)

Nomi wird ja zum glück etwas angepasst.

Ich vergess den so oder so immer. Wie zum Beispiel die ganze Woche schon.

Müsste mal wieder vorbei eine Ladung verbranntes Essen abholen...  <_<


----------



## Azurit (19. Oktober 2016)

Da nächste Woche 7.1 kommt spare ich mir die Zutaten derweil lieber. Bin gespannt was sich so ändert. Für mich bleibt trotzdem noch die Frage ob er Zutaten auch nimmt wenn er damit gar nichts mehr erforschen kann, oder ob sie nur angezeigt werden solange auch eine Forschung möglich ist. Bei den angesprochenen Silbermakrelen hab ich zB noch "Fischauswahl mit Körnerkruste" offen. Und ansonsten sicher noch für jede Zutat irgendwelche Ränge die ich noch erforschen könnte.

Die Schulterverzauberung "Schlachten" macht das ganze auch etwas angenehmer.


----------



## Nodjani (16. Mai 2018)

Danke für die Tipps!


----------

